# Delton made these???



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

As seen on ebay:

Brass tank car
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Delton-G-S...-Brass-6-Lbs-/130416643209?pt=Model_RR_Trains
(Buy it now price - $1,495)

Brass caboose
http://cgi.ebay.com/Delton-UP-Caboo...-Brass-5-Lbs-/130416685211?pt=Model_RR_Trains 

(Buy it now price - $795) 


The seller claims these to be Delton products, though they both look far too crude for Delton. The only resemblance is the coupler. Has anyone ever seen something like these before? I'm a bit floored by the price, so there's got to be some backstory to them...

Later,

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The trucks on the tank look just like the plastic Delton ones.... does that help?


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

.Just last night I was over at my buddy's and he showed me his morning yard sale find. It was a 1988 Delton cataloge. It listed several brass cars including brass tank cars. Don't remember if it listed a caboose.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The caboose shell and ends look cast, not sheet brass for sure?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Delton used brass castings extensively in their metal locos. Some were so heavy they couldn't pull themselves up any sort of grade. 
I think they had tank cars but not a caboose.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 

WOW!! The tank car is a maybe; I don't recall Delton ever doing a modern caboose. Remember, The Delton brass stuff was done in the years 1985-87 [approximately]. The prices are INSANE unless you are a collector of crude railroad toys [Personal opinion]. 

The late Jim Burns had some of the Delton brass tank cars in his collection. IIRC, he said they were in the $200-$400 range in mint condition with a pristine box. 

JJS


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

The tanker is Delton and worth about 10% of what he's asking. They did a whole range of brass tankers, this one is not well looked after, 
The caboose is not Delton. Dono who's it is, probably worth looking in the 1980s Walthers catalogue for older brands. 

David.


----------

